# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مشکل اساسی ؛پیام نور و آزاد

## Abolfazl_Az78

*دوستان اگر کسی انتخاب رشته نکرده باشه ؛میتونه بره پیام نور و یا دانشگاه آزاد حضوری ثبت نام کنه ؟؟؟
برای قضیه سربازی و مرخصی و...؟
به کمکتون نیاز دارم ممنون
*

----------


## Serat

دانشگاه آزاد فکر کنم هنوز ثبت نام میکنه اینترنتی
مرکز سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> دانشگاه آزاد فکر کنم هنوز ثبت نام میکنه اینترنتی
> مرکز سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی


*نمیدونید تا کی مهلت داره؟
آخه تو سایت ننوشته!*

----------


## Serat

> *نمیدونید تا کی مهلت داره؟
> آخه تو سایت ننوشته!*


نه نمیدونم
دفترچجه راهنمایی که تو سایت گذاشته رو دانلود کنید طبعا باید همه چیزو توضیح داده باشه

----------


## Zealous

> *دوستان اگر کسی انتخاب رشته نکرده باشه ؛میتونه بره پیام نور و یا دانشگاه آزاد حضوری ثبت نام کنه ؟؟؟
> برای قضیه سربازی و مرخصی و...؟
> به کمکتون نیاز دارم ممنون
> *


تکمیل ظرفیت هم حتما دارند.البته نمیدونم اون بخشنامه ای که سنجش زده بود (مبنی بر نداشتن تکمیل ظرفیت در سال 97) شامل پیام نور هم میشه یا نه ولی ازاد حتما تکمیل ظرفیت خواهد داشت.

----------


## mahdired

ببین پیام نور دوره های فزاگیر هم داره که اونم بر اساس سوابقه فقط باید ببین کی هست، یه زنگ به یک از واحد هاش بزن خودشون کمکت میکنن

----------

